# Life BBC1



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Nov 2009)

Gang@UKaps

Life of BBC1 is all about fish

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Superman (2 Nov 2009)

Thanks


----------



## squiggley (2 Nov 2009)

Love the Sea Dragons


----------



## John Starkey (2 Nov 2009)

It's been a good series so far been recording it every Monday,
regards john.


----------



## samc (2 Nov 2009)

i was going to post about 

nearly missed the program altogether  thanks for reminding me


----------



## Jack middleton (2 Nov 2009)

Another brilliant series, not quite as good as life in cold blood I must say, I find that the music ruins it a little.

Brilliant series otherwise


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Nov 2009)

Missed this one, so just downloading it at the moment in HD quality


----------



## JazzyJeff (4 Nov 2009)

Yeah great show, some of the camera work is amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyP (4 Nov 2009)

Are some of the scenes on some animals in the LIfe series from his old documentaries like the one with the frog (forgetten name) that carries its young tadpoles up to a special plant in the trees and lets them develop in the small pool of water found in the plant. I may just be having a bad case of deja vu.

Its a wicked series. Want some Sea Dragons!!


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Nov 2009)

I caught up with an episode last night on BBC 4, i thought it was amazing, did anybody see thouse gobies that climbed up a sheer rock face and waterfall to get to the top-amazing! and how they filmed it is even better


----------



## samc (4 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> did anybody see thouse gobies that climbed up a sheer rock face and waterfall to get to the top-amazing! and how they filmed it is even better



 i was more interested in the freshwater species, like the gobys. i bet they are good algae eaters


----------



## aquaticmaniac (4 Nov 2009)

I finally watched this on iplayer today. I thought some of the music and sound effects were unnecessary, but still quality content, as usual.

I loved the gobies that climbed the waterfall. Anyone know their name?

*sigh* Made me miss my skipper, too


----------

